# ADAC Renewal



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

Just had my ADAC renewal, how do other ADAC Members renew theirs?

TM


----------



## trek (May 1, 2005)

just done mine

so all done for you just fill in your details & fax it back to them ( or post it to the AIRMail address shown below):-

NOTE: took about two weeks between my fax & it appearing at my bank!

Dear Mr. xxxxxx

Thank you for your e-mail.

The ADAC Plus membership renews itself automatically for another year as long as we do not receive a written cancellation at least three month before the end of the contractual year.

You can pay the yearly membership fee for the ADAC Plus membership by credit card. We accept VISA and MasterCard.

Please fill out following form and send it back to us by fax or air mail (e-mail is not possible).

After receiving your form, we will charge your credit card account one time with the indicated amount.

Name, membership number "YOUR NAME" , "YOUR MEMBERSHIP NUMBER" 
Name of card holder 
Amount 79,50 EUR 
Please mark with a cross. VISA MasterCard 
Credit card number - - - 
Valid till / 
Date 
Signature

Fax number +49 89 7676 4222 
Air mail address ADAC Mitgliederservice MIC, 81014 Muenchen, Deutschland

Should you have anymore questions, please let us know.

Best regards,

Andrea Morse

Allgemeiner Deutscher Automobil-Club e.V. (ADAC e.V.) 
Mitgliederservice (GKS) 
Mitgliedschaft + Versicherungen 
Tel.: 0851 5903 2534 
Fax: 0851 5903 9200 
http://www.adac.de/impressum


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

For 79.50 Euros what do you get for it?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Get for it*



sysinfo said:


> For 79.50 Euros what do you get for it?


European Breakdown/Recovery for anything you (or you spouse for an extra €20) ride/drive.

The Maximum explained to me was

3.2m high x
10m long
GVW is 7500kG

But we are only 5000kG's

It covers me for my Car, Van, Wife's Car and Motorhome. Or whatever we happen to be driving.

From another Forum

Google German to English translation

Dear Mr. X, 
about your interest in becoming a member of the ADAC we are extremely pleased! 
The ADACPlusMitgliedschaft offers optimal protection also about Germany's borders. Whether you 
car, traveling by plane, train or boat, It protects the ADACPlusMitgliedschaft, your (married) 
Partners and their minor children. You get European breakdown and accident assistance, with 
Vehicle breakdown or theft, we present one our Mobile Club, or a rental vehicle at disposal 
Overnight stays or organize bring your damaged vehicle back home. 
The services are also for the ADACPlusMitgliedschaft Campers valid. Paragraph 3, Item 4 of the 
Group insurance terms of the 1997 ADAC - Safe-Versicherungs-AG for the 
ADACPlusMitgliedschaft with supplementary provisions 1998 states that mobile homes up to 
- A height of 3.20 m and 
- A gross vehicle weight of 7.5 tonnes 
are insured. For campers, the maximum referred to ground Which exceed the following services are not 
conditions: 
Rescue (Section 26), Vehicle Transportation (Clause 30) 
Pick-up service (Clause 31) and total loss of 
Transport from the damage occurred to Einstellort (Clause 33 No 2). 
Services after illness or injury, such as the Krankenruecktransport, you and your family 
even the world! A unique network of its own Emergency stations and cooperating agencies 
guarantees help at any time. 
The annual fee for the ADACPlusMitgliedschaft SHALL 79.50 EUR. Of course, we also 
Beitragsermaessigungen to. Please note that we only Verlaengerungsvertraege 
. Offer 
For more information about the manifold benefits Club found on our website www.adac.de. 
Also give us your trust. ADAC - We're there. 
Kind Regards


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

I renewed ours a couple of weeks ago over the phone. 

00 49 89 7676 6643 (direct line to Munich). 

The first attempt to renew by phone resulted in a payment slip in the post 2 weeks later (despite giving the CC number). I should have known it would be problematic as the lady said she would email the details to Munich. I think I rang the general info number the first time and asked for the English hotline. 

I then called the number above and they confirmed that the payment had not been taken the first time and took my details directly.

I followed up with a phone call a few days later to confirm that it had been renewed.

I had heard that you could not renew by phone but its obviously just a case of getting the right department.


----------

